# Looking for a breeder around Babylon, NY



## ChupMal (Dec 25, 2012)

This will be my first post here on SM!

I've been surfing through the webs and looking to purchase a Maltese puppy.
I have already ruled out that I won't be purchasing a puppy from a BYB, pet store, broker, etc; those who breed just to make $ and don't care about the health of the puppies. I have already contacted Beatrice Noguier and Ann Lambert and got no luck with them.

Do you know of any good breeders around Babylon, NY that have litters that are ready to go to new homes?

Thank you for the help.


----------

